# helooooo



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Chris. Have fun here.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome from across the big pond!!


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

hawktrainer said:


> hello all my names chris im 26 and just geting in to achery i am a big hunter and a falconry hoping to get plent advise/help with my bow as with been in the uk its not easy ps sorry for any bad spelling as i am dislexic


Welcome to At. Spelling isn't an issue, you're with friends


----------



## hawktrainer (Aug 7, 2010)

thanx all nice welcome not oftern i get a good welcome 
i bust say tho for give me for any bad stuped artcher questchons in the futcher as i no nothink at all about it and am only just starting made my first big erra buy geting a bow with to mutch lb for me i think:embara:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## hawktrainer (Aug 7, 2010)

thanx all any one on the forum sell feald arrows


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT

Glad to have ya!*


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

